# Genetics And Your Success



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2012)

*Genetics And Your Success *






YouTube Video


----------



## Pony (Feb 9, 2012)

Great vid! Can you imagine changing your own genetics?  Amazing thought....


----------



## savalacad (Feb 9, 2012)

i want to change my genetics,haha.


----------



## Ellien (Feb 16, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 16, 2012)

Genetics is just another fimension of the whole discussion of what makes the optimal bodybuilder, because it is such a subjective topic. In the other thread about which era of bodybuilding do you prefer - are the guys from the 60s-70s better than the mass monsters of today? What makes one better or worse? Size? Mass Aesthetic? Posing? Arnold is considered the pinnacle of bodybuilding, but he's got sorta ok legs. He's got other things that make the legs "sufficient". There are other guys out there who have amazing legs or stupid huge backs, but then also have nice big guts, or just a blocky build, or weak triceps that don't match overpowering biceps.  

The biggest concern about the whole genetics thing is, as Will points out, we still have lots to learn about what genes affect what, and further, and more disturbing, is what is the peripheral dependence? Everything in the human body works on a set of checks & balances and not discrete functions. Everything affects something else. Too much of one thing can shut down something else, Too little, the wrong interactions at the same time (which brings to mind all these OTC products we see coming out that try to approximate steroids, and then throw in a bunch of other stuff that sound good on paper, but actually individually seem to counter the other stuff, or together makes some sort of explosive, not in a good way, impact on the body.)

As it is, it seems like every drug that comes out of the pharma industry these days sounds amazing, and then 5 yrs later we start to see law firm ads on radio & TV for class action lawsuits against the makers of the drug for catastrophic side effects that have shown up since the drug started getting marketed.

We're still figuring out how diet affects us downstream from just "lose weight".

LOTS to learn yet. We're still operating at a very macro level.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for the video. Real interesting. He mentioned that at the end of the day genetics is everything and #1 factor. He quoted Arnold saying "pick the right parents." And the thought of genetic manipulation is amazing and interesting. I hope the scientists figure it all out. Be cool to see the outcome.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 16, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Thank you for the video. Real interesting. He mentioned that at the end of the day genetics is everything and #1 factor. He quoted Arnold saying "pick the right parents." And the thought of genetic manipulation is amazing and interesting. I hope the scientists figure it all out. Be cool to see the outcome.



Even w/ the right parents, you can fuck up a good thing w/ the wrong lifestyle. Can't just leave it up to the scientists.


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

This is amazing science and everything but is it realistic outside of a test tube?  How about they make a pill which allows you to play the hand you're dealt and actually like yourself?  I think we would benefit much more from that.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 17, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Even w/ the right parents, you can fuck up a good thing w/ the wrong lifestyle. Can't just leave it up to the scientists.


i watched the video thought it was interesting and enjoyed and even learned something and posted. Sorry didn't even read your post Sassy. But now i have some time i did and i agree with you. I Never even thought about you could fuck up a good thing w/ the wrong lifestyle, I never thought about leaving it up to the scientist? I was thinking things optimistically from a healthy, bodybuilding lifestyle stand point because this is a BB forum. With this said your own natural strength and bodybuilding genetics will have a large impact of whatever training you do, and your effort too. Genetic factors really need to be taken into account. Genetics control inherited fat, muscle fiber density (being able to have a particular muscle thats bigger,fuller), genetics control the length of the muscle from wear it originates from where it inserts, the amount of myoststin in body and also pretty importantly your height which you can never change. Example my friend she has great calves and abs people ask her for advice, the people that ask for advice are training smartly and still cant get them to look good and healthy as hers, whats ironic is she has to do very little ab work.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 17, 2012)

fit4life said:


> i watched the video thought it was interesting and enjoyed and even learned something and posted. Sorry didn't even read your post Sassy. But now i have some time i did and i agree with you. I Never even thought about you could fuck up a good thing w/ the wrong lifestyle, I never thought about leaving it up to the scientist? I was thinking things optimistically from a healthy, bodybuilding lifestyle stand point because this is a BB forum. With this said your own natural strength and bodybuilding genetics will have a large impact of whatever training you do, and your effort too. Genetic factors really need to be taken into account. Genetics control inherited fat, muscle fiber density (being able to have a particular muscle thats bigger,fuller), genetics control the length of the muscle from wear it originates from where it inserts, the amount of myoststin in body and also pretty importantly your height which you can never change. Example my friend she has great calves and abs people ask her for advice, the people that ask for advice are training smartly and still cant get them to look good and healthy as hers, whats ironic is she has to do very little ab work.



I think everyone has some gifts & some less than gifts. I happened to have pretty nice biceps, but my triceps are only ok. I have large calves, but they tend to hold water. I have to fight to find my abs, but my back is decent & my delts respond nicely.  Many incredibly brilliant and creative people, are also  borderline psychotics or suffer from massive depression or any of a variety of mental or addictive challenges.  

I know a guy who has the perfect physique for bodybuilding - his shape - top to bottom, is God's gift to BB. However he has the WORST time dieting down. I'm sure everyone knows someone who has amazing something, and tragic something else. Its those few who have a solid balance all around. 

But to take advantage of it for a sport like BB, you've got to first WANT to do something with it, and second DO something with it. Things you take for granted never really reward you. Sadly Whitney Houston keeps coming to mind. Perfect parents? Cissy Houston? Dionne Warwick? Surrounded by gospel singing, the church, etc. Celestial vocals. Beautiful face & body. And she just died from whatever at age 48. There's nothing to blame but her drug habit of 20 yrs for the complete waste of all the she was given. So yea, you can waste a gift and basically lose everything, if you don't give it the lifestyle to support it.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 19, 2012)

^^^^ This. Especially the last part.

One of the first books I ever read on weight training was by Bob Hoffman who stated it's better to have mediocre genetics coupled with strong desire rather than superior genetics with zero work ethic.

The naturally talented, he suggested, may not have the fire necessary to achieve their full potential.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 19, 2012)

Did we even watch the same video? lol! Yeah ok, its just "gifts" we possess and genetics are overrated. And Whitney is a great example of body building and genetics.


----------



## getalpha (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting and amazing!


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 6, 2012)

awesome fuckin video!!!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a great damn video. Def. not what I expected. The Host has a lot of sense. Good to here someone knows what they are talking about (unlike most politicans) but that's another story...


----------



## JonP (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn,interesting.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 2, 2012)

My father's side of the family has always had great success with building muscle quickly without any help. On the other hand my mom's side is just the opposite. One side of the family is fit and the other side is just fat lol. Maybe it's just cause they dont exercise


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Love these videos


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this interesting video


----------



## isthisusedtoo (Oct 7, 2012)

What about using HGH or IGF peptides? They actually split your muscle cells making your "genetics" change. This, in a way, can alter your bodies genetic ability to hold a certain amount of muscle mass?


----------

